# Easyweed Vinyl pressed onto Mouse Pads?



## shawnar80 (Jul 23, 2008)

Can I heat press vinyl onto mouse pads? I'm currently using easyweed for most of my stuff -- is this the best one to use on a mouse pad? 

Anyone know how bad the "raise" is -- can you feel it when moving your mouse over it? Also, is there a specific mouse pad I need to buy?

Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JOAT (Nov 12, 2008)

Regular vinyl will not work. You can use hot mark from sign warehouse to heat apply with press


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

JOAT said:


> Regular vinyl will not work. You can use hot mark from sign warehouse to heat apply with press


 Ummmm.....Easyweed is heat press vinyl and it's thinner then Hotmark so I'd say it would work better then Hotmark.


----------



## JOAT (Nov 12, 2008)

My bad...I never heard of it before...Just trying to help. I would figure anything that can be transfered by a press should work...I put photos on mouse pads all the time


----------



## shawnar80 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks to both of you -- any piece of advice helps! Can I use regular mouse pads like these?
Sublimation Mouse Pads


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

JOAT said:


> My bad...I never heard of it before...Just trying to help. I would figure anything that can be transfered by a press should work...I put photos on mouse pads all the time


 No prob, I was just letting you know that Easy Weed is heat press vinyl and it is thinner then Hotfilm. Easy Weed vinyl is excellent stuff.


----------



## JOAT (Nov 12, 2008)

yes those mouse pads should be fine


----------

